# Re-Reefs



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Bring on summer!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

#3 FTW! I'm steeling it! Nice color dude!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I am truly envious.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> #3 FTW! I'm steeling it! Nice color dude!


That pattern is patented! Stay away from it.

Have at it buddy...I hope it puts hogs in your boat!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Wooo Whoo!!!!! These were painted for me. I'll make sure I dont leave my takle bag unattended while your around K Gone.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the purple one with the big dots and the orange one with the big dots are going to be to hot to handle this summer,LOL.
sherman


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

normd said:


> Wooo Whoo!!!!! These were painted for me. I'll make sure I dont leave my takle bag unattended while your around K Gone.


Don't worry I'll paint my own. I'll have a couple husky's and reef runners by the end of the week. 

Seriously that is one great looking bait man. I see alot of custom walleye colors by all sorts of dudes and it's rare that one makes me say wow that's a great looking bait that will work well and will be a consistant producer. (let's hope it does!) 

I just hope I can paint it as nice as yours  looks clean.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm with you Kevin. #3 is the BOMB! I love mixing up chart,pink, and purple.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A simple combination of purple hot pink on chartruese with a florescent orange gullet. black dots topped with gold flake scale.

What shall we call it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> A simple combination of purple hot pink on chartruese with a florescent orange gullet. black dots topped with gold flake scale.
> 
> What shall we call it?


Flying Purple Walleye Eater


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Flying Purple Walleye Eater


Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Call it " the limiter " Great looking baits you have there.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Good looking baits.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beauties!! Very nice!!!!:smilingface (52):


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be happy to take those off your hands and make room in your tackle box for your next try at something that might work.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Well here is the entire lot that was painted bu Paul (ShutUpNFish). Complete masterpieces! The paints really jump out at you and the finish is amazing. Some RR 800's and Taildancers in this lot. 

Thanks again Paul.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are the remaining that were painted be ShutUpNFish!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work! These look dynamite


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem Norm! I hope they bring you success this season buddy.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Those are some good lookin' baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice baits! 

I no this has probaly been touched upon on here before, but how do you go about getting a bait like a reef runner or huskey jerk to custom paint? Are you just somehow stripping original paint? or is there somewere you can get actual blank reef runners and hj's?

Not really in to crafting my own lures from scratch but would love to paint some up the colors i like!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Simply some scuff sanding, cleaning and re-applying paint....DONE! Its SOOOOOoooo easy...LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Simply some scuff sanding, cleaning and re-applying paint....DONE! Its SOOOOOoooo easy...LOL


Thank you.


----------

